# HELP Anyone at Glasgow Royal with low amh that was denied second cycle



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone cycled at glasgow royal getting 2 eggs and not being allowed to continue please please help, or did they suggest not being allowed to go further.

Please gooing out my mind


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi blue egg. I have a low AMH, it started at 6.4 and I got 10 eggs. After that it dropped to below 4 where I got one viable egg on my second shot and 2 on my third attempt. Hope this helps xx


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi tigger im in ayrshire as well, amh was 4 or less than4 so they put me on full dose gonal f 375 only got two eggs only one fertilized and was transfered it was a grade b but the nurse said i might not get another shot since they only got two eggs, iwas expecting bfn but that news has floored me and dh we are devastated to think after all this time its over already,i mean they might get more eggs next time. xx


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't understand how they can tell u they might not let u have another shot. Have they actually explained the reasoning why? It seems very unfair to me x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

I dont understand either,all she said was as i was started on highest dose and they only retrieved 2 i was a poor responder and the doctors would discuss letting me continue but the health board would have final decision. Good news for you though xx


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope it all works out for u huni. Yeah it took a lot of years of heartache at the GRI and 3 failed attempts before going to Cyprus for treatment. I still have a long way to go tho but I am so glad we made the decision to go there. Good luck xx


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Can i just ask wot made you go to cyprus did it not cost you a fortune,maybe i should go there lol


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

yes it did cost me a fortune but i would pay any amount of money to get my dream  the reason i picked cyprus is because of their success rate. I did a lot of research before deciding which clinic i thought was the best x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

*Im glad it worked out for you u must be so pleased, i think im going to have to start facing the fact its never going to happen for us xx*


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

Have u never thought about donor eggs? X


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Lesley , would it be ok if i give your info only user name to a girl i no (not an ff)She is now concidering going to Cyprus as Grcm is £10000+ - said we could maybe all meet for a coffee again. Blue egg your welcome to?xx


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

No problem huni if I can help anyone then I will


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

U can give her my mobile number if u like huni not a problem xx


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hubby said last nite would i ask my wee sister as she got two beautiful babies but don't no if it would be funded and were using ds so we only have enough for 2 more goes x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the coffee invite girls x


----------



## TIGGER31 (Jun 17, 2010)

if you want to meet up with us then let us know x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

spoke to senior sister this morning at hospital she said the health board might very well stop me from doing another cycle as i only 2 eggs, they will look at the fact i only had 4 good sized folliciles and that i was on highest dose so they wont expect me to get any more the next time. I think this is wrong as they tell you your follicile count changes month to month,she is going to call me later if my file is still there she said it might all ready be away to be acessed xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, I hope I can be of some help to you with my story.....

I have a low amh of 4.2 (well that was last year and probably lower now). I got put on the waiting list for Glasgow Royal afer unsucessful IUI's at Monklands. My name has just came to the top of the waitring list and I should start IVF tx in a few months after my initial appts with them. Anyway while we were waiting to get to the top of the list I decided to have a private attempt at GCRM. I had my first cycle with this this summer and I only got 3 eggs, 2 of which fertilised. I was gutted at only having 2 but to my surprise I got pregnant. I sadly lost the pregnancy at 6 weeks.

At my followup apt at GCRM the Dr told me about DHEA pills. If you havent heard of them thats cos they're not available in this country. He told me them and suggested that I read more about them and if it was something Id like to try then Id have to buy them myself online. DHEA are supposed to help with egg quality and egg quantity and you need to take them for 3 months. Well this is exactly what I did and Ive just had a 2nd cycle of IVF and I got 8 eggs, all of which fertilised. Sadly I got a bfn but at least now I know that Im capable of producing more than 2 or 3 eggs like I was told to expect from having a low amh.

I think its awful that the royal are cutting peoples chances by only offering one cycle if you produce low quantities, afterall it does only take one. Im a good example of getting pregnant with only having 2 embies. fingers crossed for you, Jules x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I should probably add..... I did both cycle at GCRM,

My 1st cycle I had 10 follies, 3 contained eggs, only 2 fertilised 
Then after DHEA...
My 2nd cycle I had 8 follies, 8 contained eggs, all 8 fertilised.

definitely something for all you low amh'ers to look into x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi jules how much did the pills cost and where did you get them from, would i need to ask my doc at the royal if i can take them, when i went for scan before they started me on meds i had loads of follies on both sides but once they put me on prostap at my baseline scan i had only one,i thought that was good as i didnt no how many they would be looking for at baseline. i only had 4 at a decent size between 16 and 10 and loads of smaller ones but they didnt want to lose the big ones on the day of et the doc said there was only three she would prob get eggs from.They only got two and only one fertilized iv now to wait till jan to find out if i get another try as they are reviewing there protocol. We are devastated really expected our three shots i was convinced it would work second time xx


----------



## Pretty please (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi blue egg....thought I would add my tuppence worth! I have an amh of 2.2 and have just had a cycle at the gcrm. I had 2 follicles and they got only one egg, but hey presto it worked and I'm now 9 weeks pregnant.  Its really unfair that the royal would prevent you having more treatment- they should know that it's quality over quantity. I would demand another cycle!!!!


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks pretty please really pleased you have finally got your wish it must be amazing.  I got a call from the sister on fri she said she took my notes to one of the docs and they said if i wait till jan they are having a review meeting of protocol and people like me may get another shot but i need to wait and see. Im depressed its took so long to get here and i had plenty of eggs three years ago now its down to 4.
Did you do anything special or take anything to help get your embryo to stick mine gave up


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember reading about you, Pretty please, on the gcrm thread and it was definitely a story that gave me a lot of hope. I hope things are going well for you x

blue egg, Im due to start tx with the royal really soon and Ive already called the ACU to ask them if it would be ok to carry on taking DHEA up to the point of tx and they've said thats fine. I explained that it gave me good results at EC with my private cycle at GCRM and they seemed happy for me to keep taking it. I paid about $70 for a 3month supply (inc p&p) and I ordered mine online from a company called prices power, heres a link...

http://www.prices-power.com/dhea.htm

I would however, like most medicine, contact your Dr first and make sure that its something thats suitable for you. I dont think its recommended for people under 35 or over 40 so check about that too and also make sure that its nothing thats going to interfere with your other drugs. I was on the flare protocol and took it right up to EC date.

Also, how come they were going to give you 3 cycles? I got told at my inititial consultation last year that I would only be entitled to 2! Is it all down to a postcode lottery or are they maybe only giving me 2 because of my low ahm too?

Jules x


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

hi jules ayrshire and arran still recieve 3 shots at ivf so i consider myself really lucky as i no glasgow girls only get 2,i just spoke to my friend on the other thread and she said she asked the royal about taking it and they told her they didnt believe in dhea. Im 32 so maybe i wont be able to take it. It really takes it out of you all this freaking out and crying lol


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah I see, I thought it might be down to location. Yeah you're really lucky to get 3 shots!

I think theres a lot of mixed feelings towards DHEA, and to be honest I wasnt really sure that it would work but after my miscarriage from my 1st cycle I was determined to try anything for another sucessful ivf so i gave them a try and i almost died on the day of EC when they said I had 8 eggs. Theres obviously no proof that it was the dhea that did it but Im convinced it was. It was too much of a change going from 2 eggs to 8 eggs after taking them. Also, on my 1st cycle the 2 embies used werent as good as the ones used on my 2nd, they were almost perfect with no fragmentation or irregularities which Im also assuming is the job of the pills. Its just so frustrating not knowing why they didnt implant. Now I know why people call IVF an emotional rollercoaster, Ive been up and down so much this year its unbelievable!

How long did GRI leave between your cycles?


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

well that was only my first cycle but they let you go again as soon as you want from what i no,if i get another shot it will be depending on af so could be feb and thats only if they have room for me that month they could be full,im just hoping i get a chance. i have blocked tubes and donor sperm so without them i have no chance. I hope things go good for you next year xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lots of luck and I also hope things go well for you. Hope things run smoothly for you and you get that shot in Feb! x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue egg where abouts are you from in Ayrshire?


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi i live in kilwinning where r u x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Ayr, and  lesleys Galston.x


----------

